# Daycare Furniture Help!



## dereknjoy (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello!

Was hoping to get some advice on building the following Revolving Coat Rack... It's made by Jonti-Craft. 

It has 5 sections, 24" diameter, and 50 1/2" high.

All suggestions are welcome, and THANK YOU in advance!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joy, there are two methods for cutting the circles. One uses a circle cutting jig under your router and the other is to follow a female template using a guide bushing. Either method will work. You can cut a dado straight across the circle, rotate it 90º and make a second dado. This would give you the mounting locations for the verticle panels. You could also used dowels to attach the circles to the verticle panels. Rockler sells a large diameter ball bearing swivel unit designed for heavy duty stool use. This would be perfect if you want the unit to swivel.


----------

